# 17 New Rules for Successful E-Commerce Websites



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Full text and images: SEOmoz | 17 New Rules for Successful E-Commerce Websites

Excerpts:

*#1 - Tell Me Where I Am*
Whenever a user is navigating inside a store with more than 1 sub-level of navigation, it's critical to show them where in the site structure they are. This should be accomplished with headlines, sub-headers (when necessary) and breadcrumbs (e.g. Home > Category > Sub-cat > Product).


*#2 - Let Me Remove Narrowing Options*
When a user starts to "narrow" their navigation inside a particular category, it's only right to allow them to remove those navigation selections rather than forcing the use of repetitive "back button" clicks.


*#3 - Allow Me to Sort Every Which Way*
The standards are "Price - low to high," "Price - high to low," "Popularity," aka "Best Selling," "Featured," "User Rating" (or "Editor Rating" if you don't have users rate products), and "New" or "Latest." You can eliminate "Featured" if you've got nothing to push, but all the other sorting options must exist (assuming it's possible to do so).


*#4 - Show Me the Products*
Unless you've got more than 200 products total in a sub-category, it's only right to offer the user the option of seeing every product on one page. Broadband has rendered the load time argument nearly irrelevant and I personally (along with Mystery Guest) can't stand sites lacking the feature.


*#5 - Refining Options Bring Joy
*If you can provide the user with a useful refinement option, you've made their experience better. In the instance of sizing, this is particularly important, as users loathe finding that "perfect" piece of apparel, only to discover you don't carry it in their size.


*#6 - The More Specifics, the Better*
Rule #6 is so worthwhile, I'm repeating it. Actually, #7 serves to illustrate a substantive difference between refining your browsing in a section (as #6 shows) vs. navigating to a new sub-category. Offering the latter as an option where relevant and valuable (and when the number of items warrants it) is a wise decision.


*#7 - Tell Me What it Costs & What I'm Saving*
Some product category pages shows items without the detail users are craving. It's particularly important for discount sites (anything off MSRP helps conversions) to show pricing, but nearly every website can benefit from providing an extra bit of detail before the click to the product page. Tell them materials, give a tiny description or list the sizes/colors/options you have in stock.

*#8 - Keep the Search Bar in Easy Reach*
When a search has been performed, don't just show the search and the results, do like the engines and make the search bar front and center, while maintaining the user's query in the box for potential modification.


*#9 - Give Me Search Refinement Options*
If you have an advanced searching system, or can allow users to select prices, options, colors, sizes, models, etc, do it. Your bottom line will thank you - users often rate "search" as the most frustrating part of many e-commerce sites (apologies for not having the study to cite here).


*#10 - Get as Close As You Can Get (while staying relevant)*
eBay has done a masterful job showing which queries would have produced results. This advanced technique should be a wake-up call to others.

*#11 - Share the Critical "Fit" Information*
Many products are designed to "fit" certain criteria, whether it's a laptop (in this case) or a human body (with clothes) or another piece of equipment (when compatibility matters). In every instance of potential matches, show the critical information in the product details. I can't tell you how many laptop bag sites I browsed before finding this one that actually showed which laptop sizes it was intended for.


*#12 - Tell Me If You've Got It*
There are still sites out there that let you click "add to cart" or even "checkout" before discovering the awful truth - no more of your SKU in stock. It's the kind of experience that will lead you to permanently switch e-tailers.


*#13 - You Can Never Have Too Many Photos*
Since you don't get to see the item in real life, photos, reviews, videos and even fancy, 3D interfaces (where appropriate) are invaluable to helping the user feel like they've "experienced" the product prior to purchase. One photo, from one angle, sent by the manufacturer to every online store doesn't cut it. Go above and beyond the call of visual duty and conversions will skyrocket - links might, too.

*#14 - Let Me See Delivery Options*
There is a certain subset of users that has to see the delivery options before they start shopping. Older generations often fit this stereotype, but those baby boomers still have a lot of online spending years to go, so don't ignore them. It's best to make the link obvious in the permanent navigation (it's most customarily at the bottom of each page).


*# 15 - If You Won't Send it To Me, Tell Me Who Will*
In the example, Ted Baker is refusing to sell me the $200 dress shoes I want, but what's worse is that he won't tell me who will ship them to his old colony. I ended up finding them on Amazon.com, eventually, but Ted's losing out on his commission with them by not providing the link (and if I wasn't so dedicated to the brand, he'd probably lose the sale, too).

*#16 - Reassure Me With Email*
I panicked earlier tonight when I realized the replacement laptop I ordered may not have been shipped quickly enough to arrive in time for my trip to China (and no one wants to spend 28 hours on planes without a lappy). Luckily, Dell's order confirmation proved that I'd chosen wisely. Replicate this experience for your own customers, rather than leaving them in the dark (or, worse, crowding up your customer service dept. with e-mails that could have been answered in an automated fashion).


*#17 - Give All the Order Details ASAP
*When you send out order confirmations, make sure to include all of the product details to re-assure the buyer that they've selected properly. If I accidentally ordered the size 9 instead of size 8, I want to be able to fix it before the package arrives.


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you for the great post.


----------



## Luxe-T (Jan 14, 2009)

Great tips.


----------



## MommaShell (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the great post!


----------



## mathcasey (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for this wonderful information!


----------



## deucedesign (Jun 25, 2008)

This comes just as I'm designing my site. Must be fate.

Great post.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

oh good work


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

#4 is my ALL TIME BIGGEST pet peeve.. If i want to sit and WAIT for all thepictures to load, I WILL GOSH DARN IT


----------



## Martin85 (Feb 8, 2009)

Great tips!!


----------



## JerseyTrash (Mar 3, 2009)

very helpful post!


----------



## MardiGrasTexan (Oct 11, 2008)

Excellent post Splathead.


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

Great tips to follow...


----------



## ajo (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks Joe. this helps alot.


Aaron


----------



## GraduateClothing (Feb 22, 2009)

very very good post and many good tips


----------

